

OpenSSH 5.4 released - there
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-announce&m=126801526410398&w=2

======
nailer
'Add the ability to revoke keys in sshd(8) and ssh(1). User keys may be
revoked using a new sshd_config(5) option "RevokedKeys"'

Nice. Uses SSH protocol v2 exclusively now too.

Only think I wish for is an official portable release for Win32 (not Cygwin).

------
mey
Changelog directly from OpenSSH.com

<http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-5.4>

------
icco
"After a transition period of about 10 years, this release disables SSH
protocol 1 by default."

I'm sad that this hadn't happened sooner, but I guess as they say, better late
than never.

------
jrockway
That was a very well-written Changelog. Seems like a pretty exciting SSH
release.

